# What updates /usr/ports/UPDATING?



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm getting back to basics because I haven't done all this in so long and building a system from scratch. I've always used net/cvsup and ports-mgmt/portupgrade and all that to do my ports upgrading so I'm trying to modernize and streamline everything a bit.

I've forgotten what updates /usr/ports/UPDATING. I did csup(1) to get the ports and *make fetchindex* but I'm not sure UPDATING is updated through all that. Doesn't csup(1) do that?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2012)

It's part of the ports tree, so csup(1) updates it.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 5, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 6, 2012)

`% portsnap fetch update` after an initial `# portsnap extract` will do it as well.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 6, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> ... so I'm trying to modernize and streamline everything a bit.



Then you want to stop using csup(1) to update the ports tree, and switch to using portsnap(8) instead.  It's much quicker.  Especially if you configure a weekly cronjob to do the "fetch".  Then it's just a "portsnap update" whenever you want to apply the already downloaded update.  

And switch to ports-mgmt/portmaster instead for keeping your installed ports updated.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah. I knew I would be using portsnap but wanted to get a few things straight in my mind first. I'm using portmaster, too.


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 6, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Yeah. I knew I would be using portsnap but wanted to get a few things straight in my mind first. I'm using portmaster, too.



Been using portsnap since its introduction. It's a proper solution for various reasons. It's worth using.


----------



## dave (Mar 6, 2012)

+portsnap +portmaster  :e


----------

